# Door installeer / Sliding door remover



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I currently have a sliding patio door that I am wanting to replace with French Doors from home depot.

I am looking for someone who can remove the sliding glass doors and install the french doors. I want it done right for a fair price.

I would like to help and see how its done (not be taught, just observe). Meaning I don't want to sit on the couch and watch you do all the work. 

So maybe I need a handy man?

PM me a price or a suggestion.

I'm in Pace.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/anybody-install-french-doors-191634/
I'm pretty busy right now.... But might be able to work you in.
I work alone...so it's actually nice to have a little help + it saves you money.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Please let me know if you find someone, wife wants the same thing done here.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Call John at 777-4236 tell him Reed sent you, I am redoing my moms house and he did my doors and bathrooms, he is INCREDIBLE and I highly recommend him !


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont mind helping anybody. Standard rate is $150 for a single prehung and $300 for a french door. However, make sure you check measurements. Sliding glass door openings are generally shorter and narrower than a standard prehung. I am a week out if not after Christmas scheduling right now. But let me know if I can help anybody out. 

ALSO, I as any handyman can help you out, I recommend to check there references or use someone recommended. Doors are wind load rated for a reason and should be installed correctly. But most importantly, a permit is required in most cases. While I have done many without a permit, it will fall back on a fine to the homeowner if any question is raised.


----------

